# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  lệnh xóa manh hình trong c++

## seoben

-mình đang dùng phiên bản c free,mình dùng lệnh clrscr(); 
-để xóa nàm hình nhưng không được bạn nào biết lệnh nào chỉ mình với
-thanks

----------


## ngobaolac

Cậu dùng bản cài đặt hay bản chạy trực tiếp.bạn dùng bản cài đặt dể có đầy đủ các thư viện.Mình dùng bản C++3.0 bản này kiểm tra đc cả file .c của C.Chương trình C la Tubor C 2.0.Nếu bạn cần minh sẽ gửi cho bạn.Chúc bạn thành công[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## bluedragon0702

c free thì đâu cần xóa màn hình hả bạn

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

conio.h thử thư viện này chưa bạn ?

----------

